# My Mic making static noises



## djseane (Jan 8, 2008)

i didnt know were 2 post this thread. when i record with my mic, it picks up alot of noise. Like my external fan and other. is there anyway to fix this problem. like any special prgram 2 eq my mic setting so it doesnt pic upany noises.( or how can i recod with out using a mic. my computer use 2 record clean witth out a mic. dont know how it use to do that, but now it doesnt. plz help and thxz


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Your problem is not a computer or software issue.

It is a typical mic issue. That is why you see mics with mufflers on TV & stage. Mufflers are those "socks" that go over a mic, or even small screens between the speaker and the mic (keeps out spit and breathing noises).

One solution is to get a highly directional mic. One where the pickup cone d(area just in front of a mic, cone shaped) is very narrow.


----------

